# 021158690 - kennt jemand diesen Anbieter?



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wurde eben von dieser nummer, 021158690 angerufen. Eine Computerstimme meldete sich und sagte: "Hallo, Wir haben eine wichtige Nachricht für sie, bitte bleiben sie am Apparat."

5 sekunden später wurde der anruf beendet... Selbigen Anruf bekam ein Freund gestern. Kann das sein, dass da wieder irgendetwas illegales dahintersteckt? Zurückrufen werden wir sicher nicht. Aber kann es sein, dass alleine einen Anruf entgegenzunehmen schon kosten verursacht?  :bigcry: 

Weiter hat mein Kumpel schon mehrmals Computeranrufe erhalten in denen eine Cumputerstimme sagt er hätte in einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen und er solle sein geburtsdatum eingeben, wenn er interesse hätte seinen Gewinn zu erhalten...

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## disciple (12 September 2004)

Nein, einen Anruf entgegen nehmen kann kein Geld kosten. Die Kosten die bei einem Rückruf entstehen, entsprechen ziemlich genau den Kosten von deinem Ortsanschluss nach Düsseldorf (0211).
Wahrscheinlich geht hier mehr um eine Firma die persönliche Daten sammelt. Geburtsdatum, Name, Geschlecht und Telefonnummer sind gerade in Kombination ein beliebtes Handelsgut.


----------



## Heiko (12 September 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, einen Anruf entgegen nehmen kann kein Geld kosten.


Falsch.
Siehe R-Gespräche.


----------



## disciple (12 September 2004)

Dabei kostet nicht das abnehmen, sondern das akzeptieren der R-Anfrage.
("Wenn sie dieses Gespräch annehmen wollen, sagen sie ja" - wenn du einfacch auflegst, haste auch keine Kosten. Das abheben beim Klingeln ist und bleibt kostenfrei)


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2004)

*kennt jemand diesen Anbieter*

hi, von der gleichen Nummer bekam ich
den Anruf bekam auch, ich solle anrufen auf 
0190 - 805796
es sei das "MTM-Gewinnspiel von GMX".
Naja, Gmx kenn ich ja.

Und, HEY!, ich soll 1500,-€ Sachpreis gewonnen haben.
Ein frankierter Rückumschlag soll ich senden an :
MTM.Ltd
PO-7227
UK Great Dunmow
CM.6 1 XP
Gewinn-code.....etc.

Bei Problemen sollte ich mich wenden an:
[email protected]
oder
01805807798,
aber keiner Antwortet. Koooooooooomisch.  

Also rief ich mal direkt bei GMX an, denn (leider) wurde ich erst SO RICHTIG stutzig, als ich keine Teilnahmebedingungen zu hören bekam.
GMX antwortete also, sie haben nix damit zu tun, haben sich aber alles detailiert notiert was ich wußte und "nach ganz oben" weitergegeben, da sich solche seltsamen Meldungen häufen und GMX-Kunden verunsichern.

Dann ein Anruf bei der Telekom:
bei Erhalt der Rechnung schriftlich Einspruch einlege,
mit Angabe über RechnungsNr., PositionsNr. der 0190-Nr. etc., die
Differenz überweisen (schriftlich erwähnen!) und dann muß sich der tolle Gewinn-Heini mit dir selber in Verbindung setzen. Wird er natüüüüüürlich.

Soviel zu den Details.
Übrigens. Ich komm vom Lande, und es stimmt: Pferde können kotzen. Kühe auch. Hunde sogar. Katzen sowieso. 

Gruß, Hauke.


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2004)

@ anja: Haben Du und Dein Freund vielleicht vor kurzem an irgendwelchen online-Gewinnspielen teilgenommen?


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2004)

*grad eben*

hatte ich auch so einen anruf


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2004)

**g**

Hier ist anjas Kumpel

Danke für eure Antworten, besonders an hauke... 

Pferde können kotzen, spätestens seit bullys Film Schuh des Manitu wissen wir das alle  und meine 17 jahre alte katze kotzt was das zeug hält 

Aber mal zurück zum Thema,
bin mal gespannt was da auf der Rechung steht. habe mir die Uhrzeit und Datum aufgeschrieben.

Wenn was auf der Rechnung auftaucht teile ich euch das natürlich mit...

Und übermorgen fliegen wir erst mal in Urlaub... Dann können mich Gewinnspieleaffen und Anrufabzocker am A**** l***** *g*

an alle daheim gebliebenen liebe Grüße 

Marc


----------



## Counselor (22 September 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei kostet nicht das abnehmen, sondern das akzeptieren der R-Anfrage.
> ("Wenn sie dieses Gespräch annehmen wollen, sagen sie ja" - wenn du einfacch auflegst, haste auch keine Kosten. Das abheben beim Klingeln ist und bleibt kostenfrei)



Teltarif sieht bei der Koppelung von R-Gesprächen mit Mehrwertdiensten ein hohes Betrugspotential:



			
				Teltarif schrieb:
			
		

> Bei diesen Gesprächen werden dem Angerufenen die entstehenden Kosten in Rechnung gestellt, die Anrufer telefonieren kostenlos. Auf diese Weise können auch 0190-Sperren umgangen werden. Werden solche R-Gespräche mit 0190-Mehrwertdiensten gekoppelt, können erhebliche Kosten entstehen.



http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw07/s12850.html


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2005)

*MTM Ltd*

hey Hauke, ich hab das was du gemacht hast auch grade gehabt, allerdings nachdem ich beim dsf an nem hallenfussballspiel mitgemacht habe.
ich bin da nich so fit, meint ihr man sollte das als betrug auffassen?
ich bin ja schon skeptisch..
gruss, johannes


----------



## Dirk (13 Februar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Kann das evtl. sein das die Firma Ventelo hinter der Rufnummer 021158690 steckt. Das wäre zwar recht blöd, aber warum sollten die sonst mit ihrem Vor-vorwahldienst mit dieser Nummer werden? Auf dem Link, oben die google Werbung.

Vom Heiko gekürzter Link

Ventelo sitzt zufällig auch in D-dorf

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2005)

Da kannste jede Nummer eingeben, dann werben sie mit jeder Nummer. Die Düsseldorfer Nummer gehört woanders hin, sagt man in Düsseldorf (Doppelposting)


----------



## Dirk (13 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Da kannste jede Nummer eingeben, dann werben sie mit jeder Nummer. Die Düsseldorfer Nummer gehört woanders hin, sagt man in Düsseldorf (Doppelposting)



Ja sorry hatte nur so einen riesen Hals weil die bei mir jetzt innerhalb von 14 Tagen 3 mal angerufen haben.....

Dirk


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

Dirk schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sorry hatte nur so einen riesen Hals weil die bei mir jetzt innerhalb von 14 Tagen 3 mal angerufen haben.....
> Dirk


Ich hab bei den drei Mädels von der Düsseldorfer Nummer bestimmt 14mal in drei Tagen angerufen, geht aber nur einer der ABs dran... Als ich sie besuchen wollte, war der Rollo unten 
Grüsse aus München


----------



## Dirk (13 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dirk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ich werde mal einen Filter setzen, so das ich zuminest vor der Nummer ruhe habe.   :-?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2005)

_Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken und anderweitig bekannten Gründen editiert vgl. NUB DJ / Mod_


----------



## Dirk (14 Februar 2005)

Danke für die umfangreiche Information. Da ich mit mit der Problematik erst auseinandersetze seitdem ich betroffen bin, stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage:

Ignoriere ich die Anrufe dieser Art, und gewähre damit das weinger informierte Menschen u.U. auf diese Art von Anrufen reinfallen. Das scheint ja immer noch ein lohnendes Geschäft zu sein. 

Was macht der Mensch dem das Geld für juristische Auseinandersetzungen  fehlt? Still halten und andere machen lassen? Oder finde ich nur diie passende Antwort nicht ? 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Februar 2005)

Es besteht die Möglichkeit, sich sowohl an das BSI, als auch an die RegTP zu wenden. Gehen dort genügend Hinweise auf Rufnummernmissbrauch ein, können die entsprechende Maßnahmen bis hin zur Abschaltung einleiten.


----------



## Dirk (14 Februar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Es besteht die Möglichkeit, sich sowohl an das BSI, als auch an die RegTP zu wenden. Gehen dort genügend Hinweise auf Rufnummernmissbrauch ein, können die entsprechende Maßnahmen bis hin zur Abschaltung einleiten.



Danke, ich habe das gleich erledigt.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2005)

*Supergewinn*

Hallo,
ich habe vor einer Stunde den gleichen Anruf erhalten. Auf dem Display war nur die Nummer "123" zu sehen. Gleiche Aussage, von wegen 3.500€ in bar oder Sachgewinn über 1.500€ garantiert. Ich sollte auf der Nummer 0190-819401 (1,86€/Minute) zurückrufen. Das riecht förmlich nach Abzocke.

Chris


----------



## Dirk (24 Februar 2005)

Vieleicht solltest du das an http://www.regtp.de melden. Zumindest haben die mir bei meinem Ansinnen geantwortet, und eventuell auch was unternommen.

Dirk


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

*Hab ich auch erlebt*

Hallo,
hatte auch zwei solcher Anrufe. War aber nie zu Hause.
Seltsam an der Geschichte ist, dass die Rufnummer übertragen wird, ist eigentlich unüblich in diesem Geschäft.
Kann es sein, dass die wollen, dass man zurückruft. Seid Ihr euch da sicher, dass das keine Kosten verursacht?
Wenn ich unter dieser Nummer zurückrufe flieg ich nach ein paar Freizeichen aus der Leitung.
Schon seltsam, was da abläuft.
Ich ahbe mich bei der T-Com erkundigt. Die Nummer ist dort weder bei der Privatkundenhotline noch bei der Geschäftskundenhotline registriert.
Ich bin schon auf meine nächste Rechnung gespannt.
na jedenfalls werde ich mich dort nicht mehr melden.
Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2005)

*Re: Hab ich auch erlebt*



			
				Wolfgang schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich unter dieser Nummer zurückrufe flieg ich nach ein paar Freizeichen aus der Leitung.


.... liegt evtl. daran, dass der "Dienst" zwischenzeitlich eingestellt wurde!  :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2005)

Hat die Mädels-WG aus Waldtrudering genug Kasse gemacht?
edit:
Mir liegen Informationen vor, wonach die Rufnummer 0211-58690 von einem Düsseldorfer Netzbetreiber an eine Firma vergeben wurde, die in München registriert ist. Früher residierte die Firma in einem "Hotel zum Türken" am Obersalzberg, das laut telefonischer Auskunft der aktuellen Pächter von einer Frau G. gepachtet war (bis 2002, siehe auch hier)


			
				Computerbetrug.de-WHOIS schrieb:
			
		

> ***** (*Geschäftsführerin* der *X* & *Y* Verwaltung GmbH ]





			
				http://handelsregister.sueddeutsche.de/index.php/?action=suchen/expose/21751 schrieb:
			
		

> *X* & *Y* Verwaltung GmbH Gegenstand des Unternehmens: Verwaltung eigenen Vermögens; ferner Betrieb von Hotels und Gaststätten sowie Unternehmensberatung. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Geschäftsführer: *Y*, M*München, *xx.xx.1964


Ich habe wiederholt versucht, sowohl telefonisch als auch durch einen Besuch in Waldtrudering, Kontakt zu der Firma zu bekommen, um sie zu fragen, _wann genau_ sie diese Nummer übernommen haben (da ich ebenfalls Informationen habe, dass diese Nummer noch nicht lange nach München gehört)

Da tatsächlich Betroffene Personen ein größeres Interesse an einer Klärung der Sachverhalte haben dürften als ich, poste ich diese Informationen hier in der Form, die dieses Forum nicht in Gefahr bringt - das Interesse der Betroffenen wird hoffentlich _groß_ genug sein, um ausgehend von diesen Informationen die weiteren Informationen selbst zu finden, die für eine Kontaktaufnahme mit der Firma nötig sind. Falls Interesse, bitte PN.


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2005)

*dubioser Anruf einer telefonansage durch die Firma MTM inEng*

hallo,
habe diesen Anruf bewusst entgegengenommen, es wurden sinnlose fragen gestellt, ich habe mir dies 11min. angehört und dafür muss ich
1,68 ct/Min. bezahlen.
Ich habe irgendwann einen Code bekommen, muss aber ganz genau
meine Adresse mit jeweils einem Komma an der richtigen stelle eingeben,
darauf wird nämlich auch noch 3x daraufhingewiesen. Die Zeit läuft dabei und läuft. Ich bekam sogar noch die Adresse in England um evtl. per 
Post mit 4x 0,55ct. Briefmarken meinen Code beiliegend abzuschicken und meinen Sachgewinn im Wert vom 1.500 EUR zu bekommen.
Wenn es Probleme geben sollte, müsste ich bei derselbigen Firma im Kundenservice mit schriftlich. melden.
Die Firma, die genannt wurde lautet:
MTM Kundenservice
Postfach 7227
CM61XP Great Dunmow
England

Die Firma MTM Ltd.
Preisabteilung
Postfach 7227
CM61XP Great Dunmow
England

ist für den Sachgewinn zuständig.
Also Leute, dies ist der grösste Schwachsinn des Jahrhunderts. Die die nette Computerstimme garantiert für den Gewinn und es ist kein Trick, ha ha ha.
Sie weisst auch zig-Mal darauf hin, dass man unbedingt die SMS richtig schreiben soll, es kommt keine Bestätigung und es wird 60 Tage dauern,
bis der Sachpreis kommt.

Man wird über das Handy abgefragt, es werden Typen von Handys aufgezählt und mit der jeweiligen Tastenzahl am Telefon muss man 
dann entsprechend bestätigen, es wird nach Interessen, welche Zeitschriften man liest abgefragt, in welcher Altersgruppe, ob unterhaltspflichtige Kinder da sind, Internetnutzung, Mobilfunknr. wird abgefragt, welchen Handyvertrag man hat, wann das Handy gekauft wurde vor 2004, während 2004 oder nach 2004, ob man weibl oder männl. ist usw.

wenn kann man darüber informieren, dass dies garantiert ein betrug ist?
Das dem evtl. nachgeforscht wird?
weiss darüber jemand bescheid.

liebe gruesse und finger weg von den 0190er.

Ute


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

Düsseldorf -> Triple A


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2005)

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/69856-making-of-mit-akte05-auf.html


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 September 2005)

*Dieser thread* passt insgesamt vielleicht auch ganz gut dazu. 

Was ist eigentlich aus der *Prüfung* geworden? :gruebel:


----------

